# what bit out jumping for VERY strong horse?



## lisa_lou (9 May 2011)

Alot of people would say improve the schooling and the fastness out jumping will improve but my horse schools nicely in a snaffle, I need a bubble bit for showjumping as she gets very excited and is very bold into her fences, this just about gives me control and gets a bouncy slower canter into the fences but out on xc course in a 3 ring gag bottom hole she just tanks and i have no control or breaks what so ever!She will not trot till a few strides out just bounces on the spot and sideways plunging to go faster then she tears into the fence flies it and is hard to pull up the other side. Went xc schooling for a couple of hrs at the weekend over 2ft6 2ft9 and my hands were nearly bleeding at the end. She is only 7yrs but way too bold and fast for her own good. I would like suggestions on what bit to try so i have control into the fences and so she listens to me instead of just trying to tank into them. She has so much potential to be a great eventer but just needs to learn to calm down and listen to me. The gag doesnt work, tried a roller with no change also. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## DaisyDoll (9 May 2011)

I jump my pony in a cheltenham gag, it worked when dutch gag with roundings wouldn't, made a huge difference.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (9 May 2011)

Grids and grids at home spring to mind!!

That and- wait for it (I'm at it again lol)- 

I'm a MASSIVE fan of the Kineton, but I wouldn't use it with a gag- ive only ever needed it with a dr Bristol snaffle max and it's never failed to give me brakes


----------



## ngrace (9 May 2011)

If the gag isnt working then try a dr bristol. I'm not one to stuff a harsh bit in the horses mouth BUT sometimes its better than sawing away and being in danger!


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (9 May 2011)

A dr Bristol is softer than most gags...


----------



## Kokopelli (9 May 2011)

Kineton is a fabulous peace of tack and it's a shame it went out of fashion.

What does your horse do head up/ down?

Sometimes I don't think you'll ever get all the speed out if that's the way they go. It sounds strange as well but putting your leg on helps as it helps collect the canter.

ETA: also get yourself a good pair of gloves.


----------



## ngrace (9 May 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			A dr Bristol is softer than most gags...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didnt make myself clear, I meant if a gag was not working (i.e.poll pressure) then try something that works in the mouth instead


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (9 May 2011)

Ah ok!! I getcha now


----------



## charlimouse (9 May 2011)

My horse (the grey in my sig) was deemed dangerous XC. I had no control whatsoever, and I was about to retire him from eventing. Then I just happend to come across this on the internet

http://www.thehorsebitshop.co.uk/product.php?xProd=219

The change was instant. Now all plans of retiring him have flown out the window, and we are enjoying ourselves. So much so he is entered for his first BE Intermediate in a few weeks!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa_lou (9 May 2011)

to kokopelli, i try and ride her calmly in walk turning towards it but she keeps plunging etc cantering on the spot for me to let her go then she just charges putting her head high if i try and pull back, But the 3 ring gag didnt help slow her down, it just made her tuck her head into her chest but no help with slowing down or brakes. I dont like the idea of stronger bits as i would like her to be snaffle mouth at all times but she definately needs teaching a lesson to listen.
Never heard of a kinerton?? What is this?


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (9 May 2011)

It's a traditional type nose band, it works by putting pressure on the nose.

It can be severe if heavy handed/ fitted incorrectly, but with light hands it's the only piece of tack I'll swear by

And you can keep your snaffle!!!!

I don't like gags or strong bits- the Kineton means I don't need them  even on my super fit tank of a sports horse when he loses his brain lol!!!


----------



## Kokopelli (9 May 2011)

lisa_lou said:



			to kokopelli, i try and ride her calmly in walk turning towards it but she keeps plunging etc cantering on the spot for me to let her go then she just charges putting her head high if i try and pull back, But the 3 ring gag didnt help slow her down, it just made her tuck her head into her chest but no help with slowing down or brakes. I dont like the idea of stronger bits as i would like her to be snaffle mouth at all times but she definately needs teaching a lesson to listen.
Never heard of a kinerton?? What is this?
		
Click to expand...

I assume she isn't in a pain at all? Or perhaps frightened?

If I was you I'd set a course of jumps up in the school and school around them. Don't even think about jumping them. Do this for a few sessions then when she is relaxed sneakily pop one then continue schooling around the fences. 

The kineton is a noseband that hooks around the bit and when you put pressure on the reins it also put pressure on the nose. Works brill for my boy xcing as I struggle with the 2 reins xc.


----------



## charlimouse (9 May 2011)

This is a kineton

http://www.katenegus.com/shop/product/kineton-noseband/


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (9 May 2011)

And also- grids- definately grid work at home- teach her to realise she can't throw herself over fences all the time in case she comes unstuck- you need to make her think going into a fence, not just throw herself over and hope for the best


----------



## lisa_lou (9 May 2011)

many thanks everyone, i do do lots of gridwork at home but she just instantly changes to insane on a xc course. charlimouse youve been a big help, i will definately have a trial on a pee wee bit, it sounds just what i need!! Thanks everyone


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (9 May 2011)

Lol I meant log grids  

Good luck- hopefully it'll work!!


----------



## MinxGTi (9 May 2011)

My horse is just the same, I tried the peewee bit, but it didn't work for us 
No breaks and to add to it, no steering either!!
I've now got him in a Tom Thumb which he adores, he really softhens in his mouth and relaxes his jaw... in the gag he would just grab a hold of the bit and buggar off, so I would have to circle until he was tired... No good on a xc course!!


----------



## berry (9 May 2011)

My mare is exactly the same as yours and no amount of grid work slows her down. I borrowed a friends myler combination with raw hid noseband and have never looked back I can actually ho into a fence in a controlled ( but bouncy) canter.


----------



## ridersince2002 (9 May 2011)

A mare i ride was an absolute pain in the bum when jumping at home(at shows she backs off a bit, but is a COW in the warm up!) As soon as she saw a fence she would tank off and jump it about twice the size necessary- and shes 16 so not green at all! Somebody tried to tell me it was fear and she was anxious of jumping, but i can honestly say she loves jumping.  She was in a snaffle and i had literally no controll so we tried a wilkie snaffle, then one with lots of copper and sweet iron bits and peices on it for her to play with, then in a jointed kimblewick, french link gag, now shes in a gag with a waterford mouthpeice for jumping! At first it gave me so much control, she sofened immediately, the idea was to school her in it and come back to a snaffle, but she goes so well in it that weve kept it, but it seems the longer we keep it, the stonger shes getting in it so a change in due! Idealy i would love to see her in a happy mouth snaffle, but realisticly it would be nice to jsut have something that we dont get funny looks for!


----------



## Cuppatea (9 May 2011)

dexter...


----------



## Eriskayowner (9 May 2011)

Myler long shank combination bit - taught jazz was rein pressure meant!


----------



## Kat (9 May 2011)

If she puts her head up to evade you then you don't want a gag, they tend to lift the head. Try a kimblewick, or pelham of somesort. 

A Dr bristol is a good suggestion too, worth a try.


----------

